# Finally have my set up (Massachussetts Area)



## Blarklark (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello Rat-lovers,
As some of you have noticed, "maybe" I have been poking around leaving messages and putting my input into situations I have learned about. My main goal here was to adopt 2-3 rats but I was not ready. Now I have a very large that I am beginning to collect houses ramps and ropes to decorate the inside. So I thought I would finally post this topic just letting everyone know, I am looking to adopt some rats. I prefer them to be younger but never know.

I have see a few people from MA posting about needing help but they have not responded, I take it they don't need help after all.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you looked into Mainely Rat Rescue?


----------



## Blarklark (Oct 31, 2011)

It doesn't exist. Or the link is broken. Yes I have tried


----------



## Blarklark (Oct 31, 2011)

btw.. yeah totally didn't spell or mention words in the first post.. woops..


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Wait Mainely rat rescue does not exist? LOL I work for them haha, they most definitely exist.

or is that not what you meant?


----------



## Blarklark (Oct 31, 2011)

I tried clicking on the link that says it takes you to your site but for some reason its a broken link. Can you post the link here? please?  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

http://www.mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/

Here ya go


----------



## Blarklark (Oct 31, 2011)

Well submitted my application. We will see what happens.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Good Luck! They will work with you on the application if something does not work. I used to be an Adoption Counselor for them so I know the process.


Did any rats on the site pique your interest? I have 3 fosters right now 2 wonderful girls and a neutered boy , but I live in NY (But I will be in Boston on the 11th, 12th and 13th!). So if you get approved let me know, maybe I can bring you my rats!


----------



## Blarklark (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm particularly looking for young rats. I know I seems selfish. But that's what I'm interested in. If they are a step up from baby that's ok too. But I'd rather not have old old rats. I also enjoy colored rats. My partner however, loves PEW's.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

My 3 rats are 2 young girls. little over 4 months, and VERY tame. The boy is young as well, he is a hooded dumbo. We can discuss more after you hear from an adoption counselor. I don't wanna make any plans before you have confirmation.
And if you don't want my fosters that's totally fine  Pick the rats YOU want.


----------



## Blarklark (Oct 31, 2011)

lol yeah probably better NOT to jump the gun. ;p


----------

